# Need help upgrading computer to improve performance in game



## NkSkyLine (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am looking to get some help from hardware professionals on what parts of my computer to upgrade to improve performance on a game call CounterStrike. You can see the requirements for the game here - Counter-Strike: Global Offensive system requirements | Can I Run Counter-Strike: Global Offensive

My computer specs are as follows:
Memory:	4 GB	
Product Line:	COMP SERVE
Hard Drive Capacity:	250 GB	
Operating System:	Windows 7 64 bit
Operating System Edition:	Professional	
Processor Type:	AMD A4-7300 Gaming CPU
Video:	Radeon HD 8470D	Processor Speed:	4.0 GHZ

I am getting really bad FPS while playing the game. Whoever can help me I don't mind paying a small fee like $10 via PayPal as I really don't know what to do right now.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

First off, this a fully volunteer forum. We never ask for payment. If any member asks you for payment in return for their assistance, do not respond, and report them immediately (red triangle bottom left of every post and upper right of private messages).

At what settings are you playing? You're pc looks to be well above minimum req, so you should get playable frame rates with at least low to mid sets. 

First upgrade should be graphics; i.e. a discrete graphics card. Even an entry level card such as a R5-250 should give you a huge boost. Note that a power supply u/g may also be necessary.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

I agree with gcavan. Looks like you could use an add-in video card (GPU) to get the best frame rates. Like he said an R7 250 or something like an R7 260x would he a huge upgrade and would help you a lot with your game. 

Note: you may need to upgrade your power supply as we don't have that information.

A few things to know; is this a pre-built PC? Or did you or someone you know build it?

Regardless, knowing the power supply information will help a lot and thus you can be properly guided to a better GPU/upgrade scenario.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

CompServe seems to be an online custom builder; PCs sold through Amazon and eBay


----------



## NkSkyLine (Dec 28, 2008)

Guys? What's the best graphics card that runs CSGO with this mother board? Manufacturer ECS Model A582P-M4

I purchased this video card! MSI R7 250 2GD3 OC Radeon R7 250 2GB 128-Bit DDR3 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com

and It made no difference with FPS.

Please help me guys


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The R7 250 is much better than the APU graphics in your Processor, if that didn't make a difference in fps, then the issue may be the Processor bottlenecking the game.
p.s. I looked up the model number of the ECS board and couldn't find anything, is it an OEM board?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Difference should be huge. I have to ask: did you connect your monitor to the outputs on the graphics card, or is it still connected to those of the motherboard?


----------



## OLD MAN EMU (Mar 20, 2015)

Up until Windows 8 you will need to un-park your CPU Cores.
Just a thought and could be an issue with low FPS.


----------

